# Middleburn..................RIP?



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

Singletrack Magazine | Middleburn Components Closes Doors


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

That sucks. Love their cranks.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Not good if true and they don't come back. They did produce very good quality chainrings.

As for tandem cranks for off road, they may have been the only company producing a high end tandem off road crank.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

PMK said:


> ...
> 
> As for tandem cranks for off road, they may have been the only company producing a high end tandem off road crank.


This sucks! I was just looking into them as an option for non-square taper bb for off road cranks.

I will say that DaVinci makes great cranks too, but they are ONLY square taper bb.

We really are a niche within a niche... UGH!


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Really SUCKS- very sorry to hear the news.

I have a bunch of their chainrings (that have lasted the longest of any that I've owned) and a couple sets of cranks.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

ds2199 said:


> This sucks! I was just looking into them as an option for non-square taper bb for off road cranks.
> 
> I will say that DaVinci makes great cranks too, but they are ONLY square taper bb.
> 
> We really are a niche within a niche... UGH!


I forgot about DaVinci. Not too often you see those off-road.


----------



## StanleyJ (Dec 11, 2010)

Go Hopetech?

Crankset | Hope Tech | Made in Barnoldswick, England

Easy is you're all right-side drive... though getting three drive-side and one non-drive side, plus some helicoil magic and/or reversed axles in pedals+lots of locktite is also an option... or perhaps ask Hopetech really nicely by constantly badgering them to make "tandem sets"?


----------



## sportsnapper (Apr 24, 2014)

I was speaking to a contact in the Industry over the weekend and I understand that the existing Middleburn stock has been bought up, and will be back on the market at some point in the future. No idea what will happen to the manufacturing facility though.

Getting Hope to manufacture tandem components is a possibility, they're expanding their markets (first bike is on show at Eurobike) - but I doubt if they would see it as a big enough market. Remember they're also going through a bit of turmoil with the death of one of their founders, Simon Sharp Simon Sharp | Hope Tech | Made in Barnoldswick, England


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

I'd better get some new spiders for my RS8 cranks while I can!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Hopefully they are back into production.


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

Wolftooth chainrings will keep RS8 cranks going after the uno rings are worn out. Direct Mount for Middleburn X-type Cranks ? wolftoothcomponents.com

I wish they made 26T and 28T too.


----------



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

GOOD NEWS

The brand name of iconic UK bicycle component manufacturer, Middleburn Cycle Components has been bought by another cycle component manufacturer, Staffordshire based BETD Cycle Components.
Hampshire based Middleburn are well known amongst custom bike builders and enthusiasts for their sought after cycle components which include retro-style, British made, chainrings and cranksets. The company went into voluntary liquidation in September after ceasing to trade in August.
The brand will now live on thanks to the acquisition by BETD who are part of the KMF Group, specialists in precision sheet metal and precision engineering products.
BETD Managing Director Kate Lewis commented: "We are delighted to be able to keep the Middleburn brand alive. We shall manufacture and continue the supply of many of their iconic products and will also be able to increase their availability through our existing online store and growing trade accounts."
KMF Group is one of the largest privately owned engineering firms in the Midlands. It employs over 450 in its state of the art factories in Newcastle-under-Lyme and at a manufacturing facility in Slovakia.
KMF Group managing director Gareth Higgins said: "BETD are now an established part of our group supported by a fully integrated suite of our precision engineering facilities. The business will continue to grow leveraging off group functions such as marketing, logistics and finance.
"I would like to assure all former customers of Middleburn Cycle Components that we will continue to supply their sought after components, manufactured to the same exacting standards that customers expect. We also now have the exciting opportunity to add new products to the portfolio backed up by our first class customer service.


----------



## sportsnapper (Apr 24, 2014)

that's great news....


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Great news ! Hopefully the new owners move with the market and get some exciting new product going. I love my British CNC'd components and still have 2 x RS8/RS7 cranks and several chainrings. I look at the growth of Wolftooth, Absolute Black ect in the wake of Home Brewed Components demise and wonder why some of these smaller operations didn't jump on the bandwagon earlier. The time gap between HBC closing and Wolftooth taking off was a few years. Middleburn could have been all over this.


----------



## Porky7 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi guys. My names Paul and I work for BETD who bought Middleburn. We've been in the cycle industry some years CNC machining mech hangers, hubs, chainrings and suspension linkages and when i saw that Middleburn had closed it's doors it seemed a no-brainer to acquire the stock and carry on producing the cranks, rings etc at our facilities in the UK. 
We hope soon to have a full stock take and see what's what but please bear with us while we find our feet and hopefully shortly we will have all the stock listed on our website at Mountain bike components and mountain bikes by BETD / Goldtec 
So thanks for the kind comments and heres to keeping the wheels turning.


----------



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Paul..............please keep us up to date with any news you have. It might be worth contacting Tandems.co.uk - The UK Tandem Bike Site from JD Tandems - JD Tandems to let them know as well.


----------



## Porky7 (Oct 25, 2016)

switchbacktrog said:


> Thanks for the reply Paul..............please keep us up to date with any news you have. It might be worth contacting Tandems.co.uk - The UK Tandem Bike Site from JD Tandems - JD Tandems to let them know as well.


I will do and thanks for the heads up on the link. We are knee deep in putting the parts into our Kardex tower and there's still lots to do so please bear with us and hopefully soon we will be up and properly running. Thanks to guys.


----------

